

Google down 10 points, Baidu up 30 in hour after "new approach" announcement - andreyf
http://andreyf.tumblr.com/post/331782462/wall-street-morality

======
tumult
Actually, Baidu is down 14 points, Google 10. And Google is at 590, while
Baidu is at 386. Did you actually read the data behind the links that short
blog snippet provides, or do you regularly submit things totally blindly?

NASDAQ is not a measurement related to human rights, anyway.

------
jacquesm
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1049430>

I can't help but wonder if you wrote that yourself or not.

